# lake weed?????



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i was fishing this past weekend and i caught some weeds in the lake....they look good to put in my piranhas tank....

does anyone think this would be a good idea?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

never introduce wild-collected plants in your tank cause they may carry bacterial that can harm your fish.
If you want to do so wash them in a chlorine solution at 1/10 mixure and then wash them with normal water several times but as i said in the begining it's not the best thing to do....


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I go along with Husky Jim, as usual.









...... and whatever aquatic plant-life I see in lakes and streams 'round my home, I can always find a cultivated plant, suitable for warm-watered tanks, that appear exactly the same in looks and ecology.

So there's absolutly no need for collecting wild plants for decorative reasons, and besides, in many countries it's highly illegal.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i did that once..i had little spider like things swimming around in my tank,they didnt do any harm but the sight of them just grossed me out :nod:


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

thanks guys for all the info


----------

